# Nooooo!!



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh, I remember when I started getting too tall to ride Charley, a Welsh pony that was my very best friend . How tall are you? The horse?


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

horseMAD said:


> One of my horses is now too SMALL for me to ride... I'm like SOOOO sad!! He was the bestest ever horse but know he is too small for me!! :-( Oh well, l could get other people to ride him if they want!!


How small is too small?


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Is he narrow or something? I'm 5'9 and ride a 13.3 hand haffie - but he is wide as well. Sorry to hear that. Would he be ok for you to ride him on light hacks?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

you could teach him how to drive and drive him.


----------



## horseMAD (Jan 6, 2009)

Thankz, I'm training him to drive at the moment which seems to be going well... He is about 5hh to small and I'm getting to heavy as well..


----------

